# Babies are growing up ... please confirm, what they are! TNX



## Sandee (Mar 2, 2008)

Very healthy, very happy ... just don't know what they are! Sorry in advance ... I have a ton of fish, a gazillion tanks ... but as for my mild and aggressive tanks - just too many to know which is what!

Help? Thanks! The nice spotty guys!



















http://www.sandeeland.com/FishCam/ - When the lights are back on tomorrow, you can see them swimming around in the mild Cichlid tanks ... 

__________________

Sandee | NJ
20+ tanks, full of big and little fish ... freshwater, salt and even brackish!
www.sandeeland.com/fishcam


----------



## danger004 (Nov 7, 2008)

Those are OB peacocks......(Orange Blotch). They are not found naturally in Lake Malawi but rather are a man-made cichlid species (Hybrids). They look really beautiful though. I have one in my 55 gl and he's one of my favorites.


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

Those are not peacocks those are orange blotch zebras. And they are naturally in Lake Malawi.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

This is bound to get interesting... opcorn:


----------



## Sandee (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, I think they're Peacocks. They're very mild ... Zebras are usually more agressive, yes?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ob_peacock.php - just read this article ... yup that's what they are ... and yes, I'm enjoying them! Not for sale, just happy fish! 

__________________

Sandee | NJ 
20+ tanks, full of big and little fish ... freshwater, salt and even brackish! 
www.sandeeland.com/fishcam


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Just my 2 cents, but they look a lot more like zebras than peacocks. Zebras aren't all that aggressive IME.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

They are _Metriaclima estherae_ OB. A naturally occurring OB morph found in Malawi.

Not even close to peacocks.


----------



## Sandee (Mar 2, 2008)

<<Metriaclima>>

I like that answer! Thanks!

http://www.sandeeland.com/FishCam/ - You can see them on FishCam #1 right now ...

Thanks again! Press F5 to refresh pix below ...










_________________

Sandee | NJ 
20+ tanks, full of big and little fish ... freshwater, salt and even brackish! 
www.sandeeland.com/fishcam


----------

